# Meeresangeln auf Amrum



## Mühle (10. Juni 2002)

Hallo Leute,
fahre demnächst auf die Nordseeinsel Amrum. Wenn möglich möchte ich auch dort nicht aufs Angeln verzichten. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen, ob sich das Angeln im Meer dort lohnt, und wenn ja, welche Stellen, und welches Geschirr?

Vielen Dank im Voraus! Mühle


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juni 2002)

Moin Mühle!
Auf Amrum kenne ich mich zwar nicht aus aber weil das in der Nordsee liegt ist es sehr wichtig auf die Gezeiten zu achten. Ich denke mal das es auf Amrum bestimmt Molen oder ähnlches gibt. Wenn du dort mit einsetzen der Flut beginnst zu angeln bis eine Stunde nach Hochwasser hast du gut 6 Stunden Zeit erfolgreich zu Fischen. Am besten du besorgst die von und um Amrum eine Seekarte und den Gezeitenkalender für die Zeit wo du da bist. Dann lässt sich da bestimmt was fangen.


----------



## MichaelB (10. Juni 2002)

Moin,

vor laaanger Zeit war ich auf Amrum angeln und zwar von der Mole in Steenodde aus, das liegt an der Ostseite zwischen Nebel und Wittdün.
Ansonsten würde ich die Prile aufsuchen, da könnte auch was gehn.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hummer (12. Juni 2002)

Ich habe im Sommer in der Nordsee Hornhechte gefangen - allerdings war das auf Borkum.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Martin1 (15. Juni 2002)

Habe in Wittdün mal einen Angler bei Ebbe im Watt stehen gesehen,direkt an der Fahrrinne.In der hat er dann auch geangelt(logisch):q .Ob er da erfolgreich war kann ich nicht sagen.

              Gruß Martin1


----------

